# Vanbitz



## delicagirl (Feb 19, 2017)

hi has anyone used Vanbitz and if so what are  your thoughts please ?  They are near Taunton just off the M5  Growler, security, thatcham motorhome alarm systems, strikeback.


----------



## maingate (Feb 19, 2017)

Eddie Vanbitz has an excellent reputation, good choice.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 19, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> hi has anyone used Vanbitz and if so what are  your thoughts please ?  They are near Taunton just off the M5  Growler, security, thatcham motorhome alarm systems, strikeback.



I've only used them for accessories which were delivered in a timely manner.I have only heard good reports about their alarms and fitting service,I would have no qualms about using them.Not cheap,but one of the best and I'm a firm believer in you get what you pay for.You can also stop on their campsite when they do any job on your motorhome.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 19, 2017)

that's reassuring to know  - i want professional advice on solar panels, wiring and batteries.....  they are only 45 mins from me  so would be very handy


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 19, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> that's reassuring to know  - i want professional advice on solar panels, wiring and batteries.....  they are only 45 mins from me  so would be very handy



They have also got a mobile fitting service which may be more convenient for you.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 19, 2017)

wakk44 said:


> They have also got a mobile fitting service which may be more convenient for you.



i saw that Steve  - but with my van being such a unique  mess-up i think they will need to see it first, to discuss with me what all the Japanese and German labels mean and then see if they want to work on it !!!!


but if they do - then a mobile visit to my home might be very useful......


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> hi has anyone used Vanbitz and if so what are  your thoughts please ?  They are near Taunton just off the M5  Growler, security, thatcham motorhome alarm systems, strikeback.



Hi ya DG,
Vanbitz are meant to be really good, I've heard ALL good things about them, & The Nest has still got some of their kit fitted & I've got the Original Paperwork for what they have supplied n Fitted over the years. So A LOT of people rate them & There Kit.

Ive only had one dealing with them, & found them to be Very disappointing though !.
Last year (May I think) I phoned & asked them to supply a 'Loop Alarm cable' add on to a Strike back Alarm system that they originally fitted some Years ago for a previous vehicle owner. (its just a Cable with like a Caravan Plug on the end of it that you thread through say a Bike on the Back of your Motorhome & Plug into an Already fitted Socket) They Wouldn't even TALK to me until I 'RE Registered' the vehicle with THEM as the new owner for a fee of I think it was £20 or so AND sent them a copy of my Log Book & Proof of address !.... 

Proof of my Name & Address would of obviously come about as I would have Paid by Credit card over the Phone using my Mobile, & THEY would have had to have SENT the cable to ME via Mail !...I was just gob smacked ...& I certainly wasn't going to pay £20 for a Chat !.

That being said, That's just my experience of them, They have been about for YEARS, That speaks volumes.


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Feb 19, 2017)

They do have a place that you can overnight as well whilst they are doing work for you


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 19, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya DG,
> Vanbitz are meant to be really good, I've heard ALL good things about them, & The Nest has still got some of their kit fitted & I've got the Original Paperwork for what they have supplied n Fitted over the years. So A LOT of people rate them & There Kit.
> 
> Ive only had one dealing with them, & found them to be Very disappointing though !.
> ...



That does seem to be taking seurity  measures a bit far  NZ  ...   sorry you had a poor experience.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> That does seem to be taking seurity  measures a bit far  NZ  ...   sorry you had a poor experience.



Well, its just their way I suppose. But I cant dispute there service as,,,Well I didn't get any lol lol lol.


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Feb 19, 2017)

I agree with the above. We had Growler alarm fitted. The whole experience of staying overnight for free and the quality of the product was well worth the expense. Don't forget if you join Motorhome Fun you get a 10% discount.


----------



## funkylyn (Feb 19, 2017)

They are a very professional company, I've known them since they started, around Torquay first if my memory serves me right..... Eddie and Linda have always had time for a friendly chat and I would wholeheartedly recommend them.
I was sad when I moved away from Somerset but as my daughter still lives near Taunton  I can still use them if need be.
My Strike back alarm still works impeccably after nearly 12 years.
I trust them implicitly to do a job right and that's worth a lot these days, they worked hard for their reputation.
Beautiful campsite there too.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2017)

funkylyn said:


> They are a very professional company, I've known them since they started, around Torquay first if my memory serves me right..... Eddie and Linda have always had time for a friendly chat and I would wholeheartedly recommend them.
> I was sad when I moved away from Somerset but as my daughter still lives near Taunton  I can still use them if need be.
> My Strike back alarm still works impeccably after nearly 12 years.
> I trust them implicitly to do a job right and that's worth a lot these days, they worked hard for their reputation.
> Beautiful campsite there too.



Yeah, Have to say, The Strikeback alarm they fitted on The Nest is about the same age, & works just fine. It IS definitely a good bit of Kit.


----------



## reiverlad (Feb 19, 2017)

The van i purchased last year came with the Strikeback alarm.

Like you i was a bit taken aback at the lengths they went to with regard to security and transferring etc.

When i read on their website exactly why they this was required I fully support their actions.

I would not like someone to call them up, claim to be the owner and then be given access to the details of the Strikeback 
alarm system fitted to my van.
That could be a swift way to lose the van !!

They need proof that they are in fact dealing with the owner - and not just someone chancing their arm !

Paying for something by credit card and having it delivered does not confirm to them that you own the vehicle.

Being registered with them as the owner of the alarm system gives you the access to alarm codes to change if needs be, get replacement fobs, plus as much access to as much technical help as you might need.

This gives me the peace of mind that they take the security of MY alarm system very seriously indeed and are unlikely to be conned into parting with sensitive info that might mean my van goes walkabout !!

Overall I was extremely impressed with the service I received from them.



Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya DG,
> Vanbitz are meant to be really good, I've heard ALL good things about them, & The Nest has still got some of their kit fitted & I've got the Original Paperwork for what they have supplied n Fitted over the years. So A LOT of people rate them & There Kit.
> 
> Ive only had one dealing with them, & found them to be Very disappointing though !.
> ...


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2017)

reiverlad said:


> The van i purchased last year came with the Strikeback alarm.
> 
> Like you i was a bit taken aback at the lengths they went to with regard to security and transferring etc.
> 
> ...



Yep, Can see what your saying,  I wasn't after any sort of 'Access' to the alarm system, Any Support, Any Replacement Key Phobs, Any Technical Advise OR any Codes of any sort,,,I was after a cable...& if its a case of them taking some sort of Pro Active roll in a self imposed Guardianship or Management Status, some 12 odd years & Umpteen Vehicle owners later then I'm TRULY surprised that they haven't taken this role seriously and informed the Police or the Last Vehicle owner (who I am still in contact with) to find out WHY on earth 'SOMEONE' has tried to Purchase an Alarm ADD ON to a vehicle that THEY have registered to somebody else on there books. What's the point in having such measures & RE registration details Which apparently is a requirement that the NEW OWNER HAVE TO PAY THEM FOR if they don't do anything with that information until its possibly TOO LATE if I was up to no good. So Just how That would give any Peace to someone is actually beyond me.


----------



## reiverlad (Feb 19, 2017)

Yeah - I agree that they are taking a self imposed Guardianship of the van security systems they have sold.

But, to be fair they are simply protecting their hard won reputation
.
It would not look good if they deal with people claiming to be owners - and then it hits the fan !

I reckon that they must get a fair few new owners of van with a security system that they have previously installed and the procedures needed to change ownership have not been passed on.

To my mind the previous owner should have informed you when you got the vehicle that you would need to re-register the alarm system with Vanbitz.

All Vanbitz seem to have done is advised you of the procedure that they they operate - prove you are the new owner and they will happily deal with you  regarding anything to do with the alarm system - whether it's an addon or anything else.

To suggest that they should inform the police or the previously registered owner is way over the top in my opinion.



Nesting Zombie said:


> Well if its a case of them taking some sort of Pro Active roll in a self imposed Guardianship or Management Status, I'm TRULY surprised that they haven't informed the Police or the Last Vehicle owner (who I am still in contact with) to find out WHY 'SOMEONE' has tried to Purchase an Alarm ADD ON to a vehicle that THEY have registered to somebody else on there books. What's the point in having such measures or registration details if they don't do anything with it until its possibly TOO LATE if I was up to no good.


----------



## TJBi (Feb 19, 2017)

Had Growler, solar panels and Gaslow fitted by them a year ago and generally very pleased with service then and subsequently.  However, it is worth going into considerable detail with them about how certain parts of the alarm system are fitted as their standard methods may not always be the best for you.
With all the above, a year's subscription to Fun for a 10% discount was a no-brainer.


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 20, 2017)

Used Vanbitz myself, excellent people who do both a good quality job and clean up as they proceed, I.e. Clean sawdust from behind panels you can't see. Not cheap but worth it.

Vanbitz alarm comes with a lifetime warranty, many alarms don't last 24 months.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 20, 2017)

phillybarbour said:


> Used Vanbitz myself, excellent people who do both a good quality job and clean up as they proceed, I.e. Clean sawdust from behind panels you can't see. Not cheap but worth it.
> 
> Vanbitz alarm comes with a lifetime warranty, many alarms don't last 24 months.



I Didn't know that the Alarm comes with a Lifetime warranty !. That IS Good..


----------



## 1888 (Feb 20, 2017)

I am sure he gives a discount for members on another forum. Not sure if its worth the £15 joining fee though as the last time i looked at his site there were better prices elsewhere for parts.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 24, 2017)

Well thank you vanbitz  - NOT  -   i just got a reply from my email   -   they dont work on vehicles as old as mine....    snobby ghets


----------



## QFour (Feb 25, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Well thank you vanbitz  - NOT  -   i just got a reply from my email   -   they dont work on vehicles as old as mine....    snobby ghets



Perhaps they are only interested in people with nice new toys and money .. Ask about fitting a new Blaupunkt Sat Nav at £1500 .. People queuing up to buy them .. I would have thought that there is a lot of work involved in doing the job but it does seem a bit on the expensive side.

..

You could fit your own it's not that complicated. I fitted an Autowatch which has wireless sensors which saves a lot of the wiring. We also have a dog so all the sensors are on the windows and door.

..


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 25, 2017)

Well THAT kinda sums them up nowadays then doesn't it DG,,
Shame,,,!


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Feb 26, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> Well thank you vanbitz  - NOT  -   i just got a reply from my email   -   they dont work on vehicles as old as mine....    snobby ghets



Hi. Don't know where you are in Somerset but we had a Cat1 alarm fitted by Hickleys in Taunton. It covers all doors and has an internal sensor. 
Bd..


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 26, 2017)

QFour said:


> Perhaps they are only interested in people with nice new toys and money .. Ask about fitting a new Blaupunkt Sat Nav at £1500 .. People queuing up to buy them .. I would have thought that there is a lot of work involved in doing the job but it does seem a bit on the expensive side.
> 
> ..
> 
> ...



Yeah, & I bet they would be interested in an Older vehicle if it was of 'Classic' status as well, or featured in a Magazine !.

How old IS your vehicle DG !.

What DG was told by Vanbitz has got me thinking that as The Nest is 21years old now, I would have Paid the £20 they asked for in order to 'Register' & be able to Talk to them (Check out my earlier Post), Just to THEN be told ,'Oh your vehicle is to old for us to be able to supply the cable you want' !.
Outrageous when you think about it.


----------



## reiverlad (Feb 26, 2017)

The van I bought last year is 25 years old and the Strikeback alarm system was only installed a couple of years before I got it.
After I re-registered with them they were happy to provide full support.

No idea what they consider too old for a vehicle.



Nesting Zombie said:


> Yeah, & I bet they would be interested in an Older vehicle if it was of 'Classic' status as well, or featured in a Magazine !.
> 
> How old IS your vehicle DG !.
> 
> ...


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 26, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yeah, & I bet they would be interested in an Older vehicle if it was of 'Classic' status as well, or featured in a Magazine !.
> 
> How old IS your vehicle DG !.
> 
> ...



She's 24 years old....   a little younger than me !!!!    i think they just did not want to work on it  -  as i had outlined what i wanted done and outlined the electrical configuration in the van and they probably thought  "tough job."       at least be honest  Vanbitz ....


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 26, 2017)

reiverlad said:


> The van I bought last year is 25 years old and the Strikeback alarm system was only installed a couple of years before I got it.
> After I re-registered with them they were happy to provide full support.
> 
> No idea what they consider too old for a vehicle.




That's great !,
But in my case I didn't want 'Full Support' But they wanted £20 just to Chat to me


----------



## reiverlad (Feb 26, 2017)

Yeah - chat to you about what ??



Nesting Zombie said:


> That's great !,
> But in my case I didn't want 'Full Support' But they wanted £20 just to Chat to me


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 27, 2017)

reiverlad said:


> Yeah - chat to you about what ??



I just wanted to buy a 'Loop Cable' ! But because their records was 15 years & two owners out of date, they wouldn't even TALK to me without me RE Registering the vehicle WITH THEM at a cost of some £20, Let alone them Selling me a £25 cable & putting it in the Post !.


(Read my earlier Posts in this thread for the details).


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 27, 2017)

***** said:


> Maybe you could make one up. It is only two wires into a plug! or one wire!
> You just need to find out which terminals to use!



Yeah I DID think about that TBH, I've obviously got the Back of vehicle Socket Connection, But the Original Vanbitz Supplied Plugin Cable has been lost at some point over the years. So I thought it would just be a case of Buying another from them as they are All wired up in the same Configuration. BUT
They just use the same Grey wire with NO Color Codes or Identifier on ALL the Pins, So where would someone even START to wire the Umteen Pins in the Socket ?.
I think THAT'S why they do it, Which kinda Makes sense as it's there Product


----------



## reiverlad (Feb 27, 2017)

As I said before - and is quoted on the FAQ on their website, for security reasons, they will only ever talk to the registered owner of the strikeback alarm system. If that aint you then they they won't talk to you.
You won't get the benefits of a being an owner if you don't register with them as having their alarm system.



Nesting Zombie said:


> I just wanted to buy a 'Loop Cable' ! But because their records was 15 years & two owners out of date, they wouldn't even TALK to me without me RE Registering the vehicle WITH THEM at a cost of some £20, Let alone them Selling me a £25 cable & putting it in the Post !.
> 
> 
> (Read my earlier Posts in this thread for the details).


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 27, 2017)

reiverlad said:


> As I said before - and is quoted on the FAQ on their website, for security reasons, they will only ever talk to the registered owner of the strikeback alarm system. If that aint you then they they won't talk to you.



& I Agree with that, It would be MUCH easier if they in fact Done what you say & NOT Talk to me,, I just want them to Listen, & Let me buy a Cable from them !. NO problem with that, IN Fact That would be great !. I'm NOT paying some £20 so they can keep their records up to date.
I Don't have to pay my Credit Card when I change my address !.
I Don't have to pay DVLA when I purchase a different vehicle & Send off the V Whatever it is to register the fact !.
I Don't have to pay The Income Tax Office to up date changes in my work or Living Status !.
I Don't have to pay my Bank To Up date Address Details when I move or whatever !. 

So my view is, Why Pay Vanbitz for the privilege of updating THEIR OWN records !.


----------



## reiverlad (Feb 27, 2017)

You are claiming they want the £20  just to keep their records up to date – I believe that’s more than a bit too simplistic a view to hold.

They state that the requirement for re-registration is very straightforward namely

They transfer their installation notes and electronic records into your name.
The advantage of this is that we will then be able to access the installation notes to assist you with fault finding. 
Along with this we will be able to supply you spares and accessories for your system. 

Our loyalty is to our customer, so if you need a replacement alarm fob for example and are not registered with us, please do not expect to be able to get one from us, what ever the reason.

Imagine the stupidity of paying us to install an alarm and then us supplying some one else with a key fob to turn the alarm off!

I believe they are being very reasonable in ONLY dealing with those that they KNOW are the registered owners of the alarm system they installed !




Nesting Zombie said:


> & I Agree with that, It would be MUCH easier if they in fact Done what you say & NOT Talk to me,, I just want them to Listen, & Let me buy a Cable from them !. NO problem with that, IN Fact That would be great !. I'm NOT paying some £20 so they can keep their records up to date.
> I Don't have to pay my Credit Card when I change my address !.
> I Don't have to pay DVLA when I purchase a different vehicle & Send off the V Whatever it is to register the fact !.
> I Don't have to pay The Income Tax Office to up date changes in my work or Living Status !.
> ...


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 27, 2017)

reiverlad said:


> You are claiming they want the £20  just to keep their records up to date – I believe that’s more than a bit too simplistic a view to hold.
> 
> They state that the requirement for re-registration is very straightforward namely
> 
> ...



Its certainly NOT a simplistic view to hold, Its exactly what they said !.

Yeah, As said earlier in thread, I WASNT their Original Customer,  I DONT want ANY of the support OR a Key fob That your on about. I Don't want any Codes or access to any of the Alarm Gubbins at all. If I did, Then I could more readily understand the measures you speak of & the procedures that they champion. But my alarm works perfectly fine !. I'm Very happy for them to up date their records if they wish with my information, But I'm Buxxerd if I'm going to pay them for doing that.
So why Pay for something I DONT want ?.
I AM however VERY happy to pay for the Cable that I DO/DID want !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 27, 2017)

***** said:


> I must admit, I can't see any security issue in them supplying you with the cycle cable!



Well you wouldn't have thought so would you lol lol.


----------



## reiverlad (Feb 27, 2017)

But as they state on their website -  they will ONLY deal with those they KNOW are owners of the system they have installed.
I have to agree with that view.

They are not to know whether in the future you will never require any assistance - or a replacement key fob either.

It seems like you will have to find your loop cable elsewhere.




Nesting Zombie said:


> Its certainly NOT a simplistic view to hold, Its exactly what they said !.
> 
> Yeah, As said earlier in thread, I WASNT their Original Customer,  I DONT want ANY of the support OR a Key fob That your on about. I Don't want any Codes or access to any of the Alarm Gubbins at all. If I did, Then I could more readily understand the measures you speak of & the procedures that they champion. But my alarm works perfectly fine !. I'm Very happy for them to up date their records if they wish with my information, But I'm Buxxerd if I'm going to pay them for doing that.
> So why Pay for something I DONT want ?.
> I AM however VERY happy to pay for the Cable that I DO/DID want !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 27, 2017)

reiverlad said:


> But as they state on their website -  they will ONLY deal with those they KNOW are owners of the system they have installed.
> I have to agree with that view.
> 
> They are not to know whether in the future you will never require any assistance - or a replacement key fob either.
> ...



I'm ok with proving Vehicle Ownership, Of course I am. The same way I would if I wanted say a new Number plate made at Halfords or wherever, But I DONT have to pay Halfords to Up date their records to that fact, I Just Pay for the Number plate that I want them to provide.

& yes I think your right,, I guess I will have to try and find the cable elsewhere, Or do without.


----------



## Deleted member 65537 (Feb 28, 2017)

We had our alarm serviced and a couple of other things done there last month. Can't speak highly enough of the professional service and how nice they are. Didn't mind us asking stupid questions and were very patient with us lol


----------



## funkylyn (Feb 28, 2017)

I had to update my details with them a couple of years ago and wasn't asked to pay for the privilege. 
Are you sure NZ  that's what they meant ?
If so, then yes, that's excessive but I fully understand and agree with their reasons for insisting the owner is registered with them  otherwise it would totally negate the whole premise of a good alarm system.....It would be a  burglars paradise lol


----------



## TJBi (Feb 28, 2017)

HazelB said:


> We had our alarm serviced and a couple of other things done there last month. Can't speak highly enough of the professional service and how nice they are. Didn't mind us asking stupid questions and were very patient with us lol



Yes, generally professional, friendly and down-to-earth, though there is one member of their personnel who did not fully match that description.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 1, 2017)

TJBi said:


> Yes, generally professional, friendly and down-to-earth, though there is one member of their personnel who did not fully match that description.


Well maybe that was who I had on the phone that day LOL LOL, Bosses was away on Holiday, He had been Drafted in the office to do the phones, I think he was a semi retired engineer Fitter Thingamajig person.


----------



## TJBi (Mar 1, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well maybe that was who I had on the phone that day LOL LOL, Bosses was away on Holiday, He had been Drafted in the office to do the phones, I think he was a semi retired engineer Fitter Thingamajig person.



Don't know about when you called, but when Delicagirl called, Eddie and most customer-facing staff would have been at the NEC.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 2, 2017)

TJBi said:


> Don't know about when you called, but when *Delicagirl called*, Eddie and most customer-facing staff would have been at the NEC.



i didn't phone or visit i sent an email


----------

